

The drugs don't work: a modern medical scandal - gmac
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2012/sep/21/drugs-industry-scandal-ben-goldacre

======
HarryHirsch
There is more here about the current sad state of pharmaceutical research:
[http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2011/01/17/reboxetine_d...](http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2011/01/17/reboxetine_doesnt_work_but_thats_not_the_real_problem.php)

According to the accepted animal model reboxetine ought to be even better than
sliced bread, yet in the clinic is performs no different from placebo.

